# iPhone SE Achat immédiat, attendre, renouvellement...



## fab.t (16 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

je me permet de créer ce nouveau sujet à propos de l’iPhone SE.

Pour expliquer mon cas le plus rapidement possible (cela va être plus long que prévu), je dispose actuellement d’un iPhone 5 sous iOS 7* (oui oui vous avez bien lu).

Malheureusement ce téléphone commence un petit peu à dater (acheter en 2013) donc ralentissement, futur appli dispo uniquement en 64bits (me semble t-il) batterie qui commence à fatiguer (batterie d’origine).

Si j’ai un choix à faire dans la gamme iPhone actuel, je me tourne uniquement vers le SE, pour ces deux raison, prix plutôt raisonnable, mais surtout la taille du téléphone en lui même est parfaite pour mon utilisation.

J’ai eu l’occasion de tester des iPhones 6, 6S et 7 (bon c’est les même niveau sensation de toucher gabarit, prise en main) et malheureusement je n’arrive pas du tout à me faire à cette sensation du téléphone qui est prêt à tomber ou glisser de votre main et qui par conséquent vous force à prendre le téléphone avec vos deux mains pour éviter une éventuelle chute (et à plus de 750€ le ticket d’entré pour un iPhone 7, vous éviter de le faire tomber); sans parler de votre pouce qui est tendue comme un fout pour tenter de décrocher, accéder au contenu se situant en haut de l’écran de 4,7 pouces.
Comme vous l’auriez compris, je ne suis pas du tout prêt à me mettre à l’iPhone disposant d’un châssis de la taille des 6,6S,7.

(Personnellement je serais content, ne me poserais pas de problème de voir un écran de plus de 4 pouces dans un châssis de la taille d'un iPhone 5,5S,SE)

Concernant le prix, j’ai toujours acheter mes téléphones neuf, mais auprès de particulier qui disposait de forfait+téléphone, en effet les forfaits était relativement élever (2013 free n’avait pas un an d’existence lors de mon achat de l’iPhone 5) et accompagnais d’un renouvellement de téléphone tous les ans ou deux ans.
Ces particuliers vendait leurs téléphones neuf sous blister 450€ voir moins (les 16GO) pour les bonnes affaires, alors que les iPhone devait être au minimum dans les 680€ prix de base chez Apple si je ne dis pas de bêtise.

Bref, tous ça pour dire, qu’aujourd’hui je ne me voit pas du tout investir plus de 550€ dans un téléphone neuf sous blister (j’insiste).

Les choix que je dispose aujourd’hui, font que, j’en ai qu’un seul, l’iPhone SE.

Mais voila le vrai problème.
Le SE à été dévoiler en Avril dernier (il me semble)
Aujourd’hui je suis dans le doute, entre acheter maintenant un SE ou attendre en avril pour voir s’il y’a un renouvellement (une série 2 du SE ou un iPhone 7 mais de la taille d’un 5,5S,SE).
Mais si je prend cette option et que rien ne sorte en avril, par conséquent encore deux choix s’offre à moi.
Soit acheter le SE (donc de 2016) soit attendre septembre pour les renouvellement de la gamme iPhone  (oui nous sommes déjà arriver en avril 2017 si vous avez bien suivie).
Mais (oui il y’a encore un mais!) es-ce que il y’ aura un renouvellement de gamme pour les dimension 4 pouces en septembre prochain.

Viens le dernier point

Pour finir je dirais que soit je prend un SE aujourd’hui (fin dans les jours ou semaines qui vient) ou prendre le risque d’attendre un renouvellement en avril qui n’aura peut être pas lieu, ou qui aura lieu mais dans ce cas (si j’ai pris un SE en décembre, janvier) regretter car des fonctionnalité en plus se seront ajouter au nouveau venu.
Mais aussi comme dit plus haut, prendre le risque d’attendre avril, rien avoir(pas de renouvellement), prendre à nouveau le risque d’attendre septembre et de rien avoir comme renouvellement pour la gamme 4 pouces, ce qui fait que nous voila en septembre près de 10 mois ce sont écouler depuis le post de ce message, et le problème n'est toujours pas régler, voir pire !

Voici les caractéristiques qui font que je ne saute pas sur le SE immédiatement.
Disposer:
-du nouveau touch id (rapidité)
-d’un écran proche des iPhone 7 (p3)
-d’un apn arrière légèrement mieux
-l’étanchéité 

Les gros plus à mes yeux du SE
-batterie énorme d’après les différents avis
-taille du chassie, format 4 pouces idéale personnellement
-composant du 6S (qui ont déjà plus d'un an) plutôt rapide, bonne fluidité 

 Pour conclure ce long message (qui devait être court à la base) est que bien sur je n’attend pas de madame Irma parmi vous, concernant les prochaines sortie. (quoi il y' a un voyant ou prévisionniste fiable ici!)
Je souhaiterai juste avoir des avis, opinions de vous (professionnelle du monde Apple) des possesseurs d’iPhone SE et de leur possible retour, et ce que vous en penser avec votre œil et avis extérieur au mien.

Je tiens à remercier les personnes qui vont se donner le mal de lire ce long post.
Et merci par avance pour les personnes qui vont tenter de me répondre.

Bien cordialement.

PS:
*Alors oui je dispose encore d’IOS 7 car j’ai remarqué avec un ami disposant d’un iPhone 5 (tout comme le mien) le point suivant.
Il a mit à jour son téléphone donc IOS 8, puis IOS9 et aujourd’hui IOS 10.
Ce que j’ai remarqué c’est que son téléphone est devenu bien moins réactif par rapport au mien au file des mises à jours (effet de « lag ») et sa batterie fond à une vitesse affolante par rapport au mien (dans les mêmes conditions d’utilisations).


----------



## andr3 (16 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette nouvelle ;-)

Je suis un peu dans la même expectative. J'envisage le remplacement de mon 6+ par un autre iPhone (environnement Apple et Apple Watch obligent).  Mais lequel prendre ... SE, 6S ou 7.

Oui, j'envisage le retour à un plus petit format (à confirmer). 

Je peux pas trop t'aider dans les visions possibles pour les futurs iPhone, mais je vais suivre ce poste 

Ce que je peux dire, c'est que le TouchID de deuxième génération ne fait pas toujours l'unanimité du fait de sa (trop) grande réactivité.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2016)

Perso, j'ai un iPhone 5S, qui date donc un peu moins que ton iPhone 5, sous iOS 10. Il marche encore très très bien.

Je n'ai certes pas les derniers raffinements technologiques (3D Touch,..) mais ça ne m'empêche absolument pas de dormir.

On ne sait rien des projets de la Pomme concernant l'iPhone SE.

Donc, si cet iPhone t'intéresse, achètes-le.


----------



## Franz59 (17 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous
Moi je prendrai un 5 SE maintenant car je ne pense pas qu'Apple fasse évoluer ce modèle
Il va sûrement prendre le chemin du 5C (au pire) ou être simplement reconduit quelques mois (au mieux)
Le Touch ID, je ne m'en sers absolument pas (c'est + ch.ant qu'autre chose)
L'APN du 5 SE est largement suffisant pour les besoins d'un smartphone et je ne voit pas grande différences avec mon 6S actuel


----------



## Croustibapt (17 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un SE depuis mai dernier. Je doute qu'apple le fasse évoluer dans un futur plus ou moins proche (l'indice le plus probant allant dans ce sens n'est autre que son nom : SE = Special Edition). 

C'est un excellent téléphone, qui est venu remplacer un vieil iPhone 4S. APN excellent, autonomie de chameau comparée aux autres iPhones, un modèle 64gb, puce A9, etc ... Bref, si ce téléphone te tente vraiment, je te conseille de le prendre. Son architecture va bien supporter encore 3 ans de mises à jour, tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire à ce sujet.

Si tu veux les derniers raffinements technologiques (3D Touch et autres), mets des sous de côté pour te faire plaisir avec un iPhone 7.


----------



## andr3 (17 Décembre 2016)

Bon, finalement je quitte cette discussion... je suis passé à l'Apple Store et je suis reparti avec un 7 argent.  Compromis entre le SE et le +.


----------



## fab.t (18 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

tout d’abord je remercie les personnes plus haut pour vos avis, témoignages.

-andr3, Franz59,  en ce qui concerne le touch id, j’imagine que vous parlez pour la rapidité à laquelle il déverrouille l’iPhone alors que l’on souhaite juste regarder l’heure ou ses notifications présent sur l’écran (non déverrouiller).
Pour ma part avec la disposition des boutons actuel (iPhone 5, je rappelle), j’ai pris l’habitude (étant gaucher) de checker les informations l’heure etc sur l’écran non déverrouiller à l’aide de mon indexe sur le bouton d’allumage (marche/arrêt, qui se situe tout en haut du téléphone, à droite) et non le bouton principal (touch id pour les derniers iPhones).
Cela me permet de regarder rapidement si il y’a des notifications ou tous simplement l’heure, mais aussi de le remettre « en veille » (extinction de l’écran) le tout en à peine deux pressions sur le bouton.

-Himeji, il me semble que l’écart de performance entre le 5S et le 5 soit bien plus important qu’avec le 6, par conséquent (te met à l’abris, niveau rapidité) en ce qui concerne les futurs mises à jours.

Pour ce qui est de passer directement sur l’iPhone 6S ou 7, comme indiquer plus haut dans mon premier message, la taille du téléphone en lui même est un frein.

Dernièrement j’ai observé sur une autre section du forum les problèmes d’autonomie des iPhone 7 et des problèmes de batterie des iPhone 6S.
La partie logicielle y est pour quelques chose d’après quelques réactions.
Les possesseurs du SE sont-il sujet aussi à des problèmes similaire (iOS10)?


Enfin, oui le SE, pourrait être le dernier sans renouvellement.
Mais c’est surtout la gamme des « châssis de petite taille » qui pose question dans le sens où, seront-ils mise à jour ou tout simplement abandonné du catalogue d’Apple (comme les séries du premiers iPhone au 4S) et ainsi on se retrouverai avec une gamme qui commencerai uniquement avec des châssis (niveau taille, encombrement) d’un 6, 6S.

Pour ce qui est de mon choix (qui n'est toujours pas fixe) je verrai après les fêtes (je ne suis pas trop pressé).

Les avis, retours sont toujours les bienvenues, que je lirai avec attention.


----------



## andr3 (21 Décembre 2016)

@fab.t

Oui, je parle bien de la rapidité du TouchID, mais celle-ci n'est pas pénalisante au quotidien.  C'est une question d'habitude.

Tu peux toujours utiliser le bouton marche-arrêt pour vérifier tes notifications.

Je trouve après quelques jours d'utilisation que le format de l'iPhone 6, 6S ou 7 est un bon compromis entre le SE et le Plus.  J'ai eu par le passé un 3GS, un 4 et un 4S.


----------



## Piment_zoizo (15 Janvier 2017)

Salut 

Pour moi rien de mieux que le format 6/6s/7. 
Le format des 5 sont trop petits et pour moi les +/s+ bien que j'adore les grands écrans, et bien trop grand et pas ergonomique. Donc le bon compromis c'est le format du 7 que je viens d'avoir. 
Rien que pour le confort de tape sur le clavier, l'affichage de plus d'informations sur Safari par exemple. Le bon compromis ! 

Enfin voilà quoi ^^ 

Piment_zoizo


----------



## lome_bbrr (18 Janvier 2017)

bonjour!
effectivement je pense qu'Apple ne mettra pas à jour le SE cette année. Peut être l'année prochaine, mais pas certain.
disons que ce format de convient: la question est "SE ou rien".
Si le tien commence à fatiguer niveau batterie, si tu as besoin de meilleures photos, et des fonctions d'IOS10, alors oui il serait intéressant de changer.
Sinon pas besoin. ou alors te faire plaisir


----------



## CrackAMouet (28 Janvier 2017)

Hello,

Lors de la sortie du SE, j'ai revendu mon 6 Plus. Oui oui je suis passé d'un 6+ à un tout petit SE.
Et bien pour le moment cela me convient 90% du temps ; l'utilisation de tous les types de messageries se fait sans problème, Facebook, Tweetbot ou Spotify sont parfaitement optimisés.
L'appareil photo est correct pour un smartphone à ce prix.

Cependant, je remarque que les nouvelles applications (pas celles MAJ de puis plusieurs années) ne tiennent pas compte de cette "ancienne" résolution et sont plus adaptées aux diagonales plus grandes. A noter que "Plans" est une galère à utiliser sur SE en mode paysage, le tracé est simplement illisible.

Je change assez souvent de téléphone, j'ai une nette préférence pour les iPhones mais il peut m'arriver de prendre un Android lorsqu'un modèle me tente.
Tout cela pour dire que je suis souvent passé à des diagonales très différentes et qu'il y a toujours un temps d'adaptation.
Mais il ne faut pas se bloquer à dire celui ci est trop grand car je peux vous assurer qu'il est plus facile de passer à un grand format plutôt que de descendre par la suite. C'est un régal de naviguer sur internet avec un 6+, c'est nettement moins confortable avec un SE.


----------



## Clemdu78 (2 Février 2017)

Salut, 

Je pense que le futur Iphone SE (de septembre 2017) sera l'actuel IPhone 6S. 

Donc, je te conseille plutôt d'attendre un peu pour voir une éventuelle annonce de la part d'Apple sur les futurs Iphones. 

A +


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2017)

Ben perso je te le souhaite pas. J'ai offert un SE à mon épouse en novembre et je ne le regrette pas. Son chassis est solide et costaud et ne va pas se déforme comme celui de l'iPhone 6 que j'ai du faire changer le mois dernier pour 320 euros. Au total ce mobile m'aura coûté 1200 euros à cause de sa conception de m.... 

Donc vive l'iPhone SE qui n'a pas cédé au culte débile de la finesse ...


----------



## fab.t (17 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

tout d’abord je tiens à remercier les différents membres qui ont pris du temps pour lire et apporter leurs avis, expériences sur ce sujet.

Je reviens vers vous après deux mois de réflexion et recherche.

Alors, aujourd’hui je n’ai toujours pas acheter d’iPhone SE, je prend le risque d’attendre un nouveau modèle pour septembre.

Mais j’ai quand même succombé à un changement de téléphone, je suis passé sur un iPhone 5S.
Je suis passé sur un 5S pour deux, trois raisons, en effet mon iPhone 5 disposait d’une batterie un peu faible, ne disposait pas de 4G (je ne suis pas chez Bouygues), quelques ralentissement dans les applis et un désire de passé à IOS 10 dans de bonne condition, et surtout un grand manque de place seulement 16Go.

J’ai pris un 5S pour la 4G, et un léger plus en espace 32Go, bien évidement téléphone d’occasion mais en très bonne, le tout pour un billet de 200€. 
Malheureusement je remarque une moins bonne autonomie par rapport à mon iPhone 5 sur IOS 7 d’après Battery Life, je dispose de 1400/1570mAh (89%) pour l’iPhone 5S contre 1180/140mAh (83%) pour l’iPhone 5.

Ce changement de téléphone est temporaire, j’attend avec impatient une nouveauté de la part d’Apple pour un téléphone de petite taille (je parle uniquement de la taille du châssis) comme indiquez dans mes autres messages. Si Apple arrive à caser un écran de plus de 4 pouces dans un châssis de 5, 5C, 5S, SE, cela ne me gêne en rien, c’est juste la taille du téléphone que je souhaite plus petit que les actuels iPhone 6, 6S et 7.


----------



## Hellow (19 Février 2017)

fab.t a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> tout d’abord je tiens à remercier les différents membres qui ont pris du temps pour lire et apporter leurs avis, expériences sur ce sujet.
> 
> ...



Faut éviter de se fier à cette application Battery Life. 
J'ai pas l'impression, malheureusement pour toi, qu'Apple ait prévu de sortir un nouveau modèle de 4 pouces. En tout cas, aucune rumeur ne va dans ce sens. Peut-être en 2018 ?


----------



## CrackAMouet (19 Février 2017)

Je ne crois pas trop à un nouvel iPhone SE.
Il me semble avoir vu une news parlant d'une nouvelle usine pour l'assembler en Inde.


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2017)

Je suis sur qu'il se vend ne serait-ce parce que les prix des autres devient délirant. En tout cas deux mois pour celui de mon épouse et nickel. Ils peuvent sortir une version 2, elle se vendra sans soucis.


----------



## fab.t (1 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

à nouveau de retour!

Alors, il y’a du nouveau, j’ai succombé ou plutôt trouvé (auprès d'un particulier) un iPhone SE pour un peu moins de 400€ (sous blister, cellophane) en version 64Go (une petite économie de 100€ par rapport au prix pratiqué chez sosh et 150€ chez Apple), par conséquent j’ai franchie le pas et effectué cet achat.

Par rapport au 5S (d’occasion) que j’ai eu, que quelques jour la batterie est bien meilleure, en même temps le téléphone est neuf.

Bon c’était le deal avec le SE pas de changement au niveau design. 

D’ailleurs je voulais faire part (complètement autre chose), j’ai de nouveau testé plus longuement un iPhone 5C les arrondies et le plastique de sa coque font qu’il tien remarquablement bien en main et n’a pas le coté « froid » des derniers iPhone (coque en aluminium), j’ai même pensé à en racheter un d’occasion juste pour ce confort de prise en main, mais l’ancienneté et les performances du téléphone m’en on dissuader (il ne ferait pas mieux que mon 5 sauf niveau réseau, 4G).


Bref, je reste sur une ligne visuelle et ergonomique de 2012 mais avec les technologies de la pomme de 2015-2016, me voilà normalement paré pour quelques temps, de quoi voir un peu plus loin niveau autonomie, performance et compatibilité avec les futures version d’IOS.


Néanmoins je vais jeter un oeil à ce qui va ce tramer au prochain spécial event, d’après les rumeurs le SE devrait être rafraîchie.


----------

